# Bringing Horses To Friends House For A Week...



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If the horses get hurt while there, the property owner's insurance will likely accept a claim, if they have liability insurance.

If your horse does damage to the property or animals while there, your insurance will accept a claim, if you have it.

If they don't have insurance, they will pay for damage to your horse if it was caused by them (junk blowing, their truck jumps out of gear and smashes your horse).

If you don't have insurance and your horse does damage (kicks down a wall of the barn, for example), you would step up and pay for the damage done. 

If your horse comes up lame due to 'horse play,' you are best off just eating the cost on your own. Same for them.


Have fun, things really do rarely go wrong.


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

boots said:


> If the horses get hurt while there, the property owner's insurance will likely accept a claim, if they have liability insurance.
> 
> If your horse does damage to the property or animals while there, your insurance will accept a claim, if you have it.
> 
> ...


Ok thanks. Thats what i thought but i wasnt sure...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

boots said:


> If the horses get hurt while there, the property owner's insurance will likely accept a claim, if they have liability insurance.
> 
> If your horse does damage to the property or animals while there, your insurance will accept a claim, if you have it.
> 
> ...


I don't believe an insurance company would pay if a horse got injured. It would pay if a horse got loose and hit by a car. It would pay for the car but not the horse.
Now if a building blew down and killed a horse it might then pay for the horse.
Your example of if they don't have insurance they will pay for damage. Never heard of an insurance paying a claim when you didn't buy insurance.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

churumbeque said:


> I don't believe an insurance company would pay if a horse got injured. It would pay if a horse got loose and hit by a car. It would pay for the car but not the horse.
> Now if a building blew down and killed a horse it might then pay for the horse.
> *Your example of if they don't have insurance they will pay for damage. Never heard of an insurance paying a claim when you didn't buy insurance.*


Apparently I wasn't clear enough. If the people do not have insurance and your horse is injured, the property owner would pay if it was due to the examples I gave. Of course an insurance company is not going to cover anything when there is no policy! lol

Insurance will pay if the property owner has a liability policy and someone's horse gets hurt on the property. This I know from owning a ranch. My insurance agent begged me not to have any "hot house tomato" friends ride on the place. Fragile, neurotic people and their fragile, out of shape animals.
Good advice.

Auto insurance does pay for a horse/cow/sheep/pig if it is hit by a car (covered by a policy!).


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you would probably have to sue to get money if the barn blew over and killed your horse.
You better get a signed contract stating exactly what the property owner is liable for, and what you are liable for, damages etc etc.
If they are letting you keep your horses for a couple of weeks, seriously doubt there is insurance. Most people who board horses do not have ins on their horses. Only horses I hear of that are insured are the big dollar show horses, and maybe breeding stock. 
I would not let anyone keep a horse on my property without a signed liability release that included acts of nature.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't know what the laws in Wisconsin are, or in Wyoming. There are so many different insurance policies available. Some will cover almost anything and some hardly anything. If it is private/personal property, they will likely not have as good of a policy as a stable. 

In my experience and around here, if a horse gets loose and gets hit by a vehicle, both the stable and horse owner are responsible for damages to the vehicle and medical costs for those in the car. Insurance usually doesn't cover the horse. You'd have to have in your insurance for the loss of the horse. 

If the horse gets hurt due to negligence of the property owner, such as you find something wrong and ask them to fix it but they don't, they or their insurance should pay. If the horse gets hurt by doing something on its own actions, you and your insurance will pay, such as running through the fence, kicking the stall, or getting kicked by another horse. 

As for damage the property, if they can prove that your horse did the damage with intent, like a cribber, they may try to get you or your insurance to pay. Other damages like running through a fence, they would likely pay for it themselves. Most incidents are too minimal and less than the deductible to submit to the insurance company. 

I do agree that you shouldn't worry that much about it. Something could happen but likely won't.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AGraceful (Nov 16, 2014)

yea im not too concerned,knwoing my horses theyd rather sleep and eat then anything(except maybe jump and barrel race lol) but its jsut what "what if" so..


----------

